# UFC (MMA) Clubhouse



## HookeyStreet (May 15, 2009)

I know their are a few UFC or MMA in general fans on TPU, so why not have a clubhouse for them 

So whos your favourite fighter(s) UFC or any other org and what upcoming fight are you looking forward to?

Me personally, no matter if he wins or lose, Im a massive Chuck Liddell fan.  Hes a KO king and I personally dont think MMA would be as big as it is now if it wasnt for him!

I also love watching Fedor Emelianenko demolish whoever is in front of him, that guy is a machine (I just wish he would sign up for the UFC).

The next fight Im dying to see is Lyoto Machida Vs Rashad Evans.  Im certain Machida is going to tool him


----------



## silkstone (May 15, 2009)

I like UFC, Chuck Liddell is the man, unfortuante he is no more, at least in the UFC. His last knockout was his last


----------



## HookeyStreet (May 15, 2009)

silkstone said:


> I like UFC, Chuck Liddell is the man, unfortuante he is no more, at least in the UFC. His last knockout was his last



Yep, its a damn shame, but age catches up with everyone ..........except Randy Couture lol


----------



## twicksisted (May 15, 2009)

chuck norris for sure


----------



## HookeyStreet (May 15, 2009)

twicksisted said:


> chuck norris for sure



lol


----------



## dark2099 (May 15, 2009)

Big fan here, can't say I have any favorite fighter.  The Machida Evans fight should be a good one, maybe winner of that fight should move down to 185 or Anderson Silva back up to 205, might actually see Anderson in trouble.  And yes, Fedor should at least find a way to sign a 1 fight contract with UFC so we can finally see him and Randy go at it.


----------



## HookeyStreet (May 15, 2009)

dark2099 said:


> Big fan here, can't say I have any favorite fighter.  The Machida Evans fight should be a good one, maybe winner of that fight should move down to 185 or Anderson Silva back up to 205, might actually see Anderson in trouble.  And yes, Fedor should at least find a way to sign a 1 fight contract with UFC so we can finally see him and Randy go at it.



I agree with everything your saying m8.  Im certain Machida is going to bring Evans down a peg or two   And then a fight between him and Silva would be awesome!

I think we will see Fedor Vs Randy one day, but I bet it wont be in the UFC


----------



## twicksisted (May 16, 2009)

dark2099 said:


> so we can finally see him and Randy go at it.



lets keep this about fighting please


----------



## _jM (May 16, 2009)

Im in this club   Two friends of mine fight in MMA locally. I wanted to try it out, but i have too much to loose when it comes to getting hurt. My job could give two shits if I was hurt lol


----------



## HookeyStreet (May 16, 2009)

twicksisted said:


> lets keep this about fighting please



LMFAO, nice one


----------



## HookeyStreet (May 16, 2009)

_jM said:


> Im in this club   Two friends of mine fight in MMA locally. I wanted to try it out, but i have too much to loose when it comes to getting hurt. My job could give two shits if I was hurt lol



Awesome


----------



## Ketxxx (May 16, 2009)

Brock Lesner


----------



## HookeyStreet (May 16, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Brock Lesner



I lol'ed at first, but hes a legitimate "real" fighter now   TBH, he was making shit loads of cash doing the "staged" wrestling, but wanted to fight for real...........and hes a total beast


----------



## Ketxxx (May 16, 2009)

Hah Brock used vinne mac to make his first million then told him to get stuffed. Brock has outright admitted that


----------



## HookeyStreet (May 16, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Hah Brock used vinne mac to make his first million then told him to get stuffed. Brock has outright admitted that



Sweet


----------



## Ketxxx (May 17, 2009)

Even I would hesitate throwing a kick at Lesner, but if he starts summat, I'm bringing a can of whup-ass!


----------



## dark2099 (May 17, 2009)

Brock has alot of potential, but from what I saw from the fight against Randy, even though it was short, Brock still has some holes in his game.  I personally am looking forward to his 2nd fight with Mir to see where each has come since the first fight.


----------



## HookeyStreet (May 18, 2009)

dark2099 said:


> Brock has alot of potential, but from what I saw from the fight against Randy, even though it was short, Brock still has some holes in his game.  I personally am looking forward to his 2nd fight with Mir to see where each has come since the first fight.



Agreed.  Brock relys mostly on his size at the moment.  Mir could easily sub him again   But after stopping Big Nog (a guy that has NEVER been KO'ed), Im sure he will try standing with Brock


----------



## Ketxxx (May 18, 2009)

Lets stop dancing around the obvious bush here, at the moment Brock is a lumbering slow inexperienced tank, but has potential. There


----------



## HookeyStreet (May 18, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Lets stop dancing around the obvious bush here, at the moment Brock is a lumbering slow inexperienced tank, but has potential. There



Agreed..........did you see that bulldog charge he did on Heath Herring LMFAO that was awesom


----------



## Ketxxx (May 18, 2009)

I did not  what happen?


----------



## dark2099 (May 18, 2009)

Brock's 2nd fight in UFC after the Mir fight.  UFC 87


----------



## HookeyStreet (May 18, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> I did not  what happen?



http://www.mmaroot.com/brock-lesnar-vs-heath-herring-ufc-87-video/


----------



## HookeyStreet (May 25, 2009)

Who watched Evans get KTFO ?  LOL that was awesome


----------



## RevengE (May 25, 2009)

I'm a Fan. I don't have a favorite fighter.


----------



## 3dsage (May 25, 2009)

Im in. 
Anyone Catch Machida whoopin on Evans?

Hes So elusive, I think evans only caught him 7-8 times in 2 Rds. Before Machida destroyed him.


----------



## HookeyStreet (May 25, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Im in.
> Anyone Catch Machida whoopin on Evans?
> 
> Hes So elusive, I think evans only caught him 7-8 times in 2 Rds. Before Machida destroyed him.



Oh yes, awesome fight!  I knew Machida would destroy him   Ive been waiting for Rashad to get a good kicking for ages (well ever since he became an arrogant twat)


----------



## intel igent (May 25, 2009)

where can we watch these now? i used to know a place but it's gone  shoot me a PM if ya know 

who ever think's Lesnar is not good is a fool! the guy is an all american wrestling champ and for his size he move's wicked fast! he BEAT Randy Couture! i never saw anybody toy with randy like Brock did (he was toying with him just wasn't shure how to use his abilities) after a few more month's of training he will be ready for anyone IMO

i got's to big it up for my Homeboy GSP though  i think he is the most talented fighter/athlete in all of MMA


----------



## reverze (May 25, 2009)

Not sure if any of you guys have heard of the new movie coming out called "Warrior," but I'm going to be an extra in it. The other day I when I was there filming, there were 3 UFC fighters and Kurt Angle was there as well. Not sure of any of the fighters names though.


----------

